# Mitten suggestions... tough



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to preface this by saying that I haven't worn them on snow yet- but I was looking for tow rope mittens and I remembered this review from @david_z. I ordered the mittens and they came with waterproofing wax, so I've got them coated and dried and ready to go. The cuffs are not long, but the wrist elastic band is tight enough that snow isn't getting in there. I'm going to give them a test run this weekend. I got them for like $24 or something dumb.

His review was on the gloves, but I ordered the mittens.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

...Why haven't you gone back to Dakine? Their charger mitt lasted me well over 100 days of riding before the seams started finally coming apart. That's with a lot of hand dragging, snowboard edges, and rope tows. Maintain the leather with Nikwax or something similar and they're very durable. By far the best value gloves or mitts I've ever used. I don't know if they're still making the Charger, but I've just got a pair of their Fillmore mitt which looks and feels identical construction wise to my worn out chargers.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Both the Kinco 901 and the Dakine Charger/Fillmore have cuffs of the type I just can't stand.

Must have "gauntlet" cuffs.

I also worry about leather - my Hestras are impregnated goat leather, that I regularly treated with Obenaufs LP, and they haven't held up.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Best gauntlet mitt for the coin for me so far has been the Dakine Scout mitt. You can pick it up for like $30 and it took me two seasons to destroy them and I euro carve and tripod A LOT so that's saying something. I'm currently rocking candy grind park mitts but they'll be shelved for my fresh Scouts once it actually gets cold since they're just loop and hooks. Unless you're a real knuckle dragger like me I think you'll get a good long time out of some scouts. Oh and I've had them in -10 degree weather and been snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Dakine are great.

I had Dakine.... something... mitts and they lasted almost 3 seasons, so like 130+ days. In the end, the leather just wore through on my right hand (probably wore it from dragging hand and from clearing snow from the bindings before strapping), but I fixed with ShoeGoo. Like new  
All the seams and the rest of the mitts are perfect. The left one looks barely worn. 

I also just got AK... something... mitts. They're leather with blue fabric. Look solid and a bit more fitting to my narrow hands. If these last longer than the Dakine, I'll stick to AK, if not... will go back to Dakine because they're really good. I can actually use my touch screen with the AK mitts. WTF. Sorcery!

I always wear liners underneath. Keeps my hands drier and I feel like I'm wearing gloves and not mitts. 

Had Dakine liners.... not good. Torn in less than 30 days, also didnt quite keep my hands dry.
Burton liners.... pretty good, but I lost the left one. I still have the other one in case I find a random left M Burton liner..... or... if my right (see below vv) breaks before the left one. Hmmmm maybe I find a right Dakine mitt under the chairlift!! that would be cool 
North Face... the best of the best. Keep my hands super dry.

Arc teryx and Hestra make good mitts/gloves. But I'd rather buy a house with that $$.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Probably the warmest pair I have owned came from Rural King. Do you even have those out west? I bought a pair of the leather Kinco winter work gloves and water-proofed them with the wax. I heated them up at the lowest setting in the oven, rubbed on the wax, let them cool outside for awhile then repeated the process 3 times. They were awesome. Until I lost one of them. Going to do it again this year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i just made a call to 2008 they have your gloves in stock


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just picked up some Gore tex mitt shells at MEC for like $60. 2 days on them but so far so good. And are exactly what you described. Synthetic rubber like material on palm with gauntlets.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

pescadero said:


> My old school Dakine Mittens bit the dust a few years ago - I wish I would have bought a dozen pair of them back in 1998, but I didn't.


I learned this exact lesson the hard way with several products both in Snowboarding gear and other types of stuff. Now, if I find something I like, that fits, and that lasts I don't hesitate - I get (within reason of price of course) two of them (or more if it's a cheap product) right away. For example, many years ago when I realized my ThirtyTwo TM Two boots were probably the best boots I ever bought in terms of fit and function - I bought a second pair within the same season of riding (the second pair was bought at the end of the season when they were being hugely discounted to get rid of stock for the spring). Another example, when my preferred Warrior hockey stick went on sale this past black friday I bought 3 of them. Regularly would've cost over a grand with taxes but these cost just over $300. This is an item I know for certain I'll be using and would have to been replaced eventually so why the heck not buy it when it's hugely discounted? 

As for your question - they aren't cheap and aren't specifically snowboard designed but I've used these mitts for a while now and they are hella durable and warm. I won't kid you, you're going to lose some dexterity with these brutes on but they'll last and they're warm: 

https://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en_CA/mens-gloves/mercury-mitts-BD801118_cfg.html


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I actually picked up a pair of TNF Mitts super cheap at my local hill's preseason sale. We'll see how they perform. So far initial impressions are good. Definitely wouldn't spend what they cost normally but for $28 I figured what the hell. Can never have too much handwear as a snowboarder. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Bataleon85 said:


> Best gauntlet mitt for the coin for me so far has been the Dakine Scout mitt. You can pick it up for like $30 and it took me two seasons to destroy them and I euro carve and tripod A LOT so that's saying something. I'm currently rocking candy grind park mitts but they'll be shelved for my fresh Scouts once it actually gets cold since they're just loop and hooks. Unless you're a real knuckle dragger like me I think you'll get a good long time out of some scouts. Oh and I've had them in -10 degree weather and been snug as a bug in a rug.


I actually like the look of the Scout mitt a lot, especially for the price... just wish it had a mitten instead of glove liner.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

pescadero said:


> I actually like the look of the Scout mitt a lot, especially for the price... just wish it had a mitten instead of glove liner.


I usually wore them without the liner. The only benefit of a liner for me is to have something to take the edge off the cold when I mess with my phone on the lift. Other than that, I don't think they add much warmth. If it's THAT cold, I'd rather just toss some heat packs in there. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

pescadero said:


> My old school Dakine Mittens bit the dust a few years ago - I wish I would have bought a dozen pair of them back in 1998, but I didn't.
> 
> 
> My first attempt at replacement was Marmot PreCip Shell Mitts (https://www.marmot.com/precip-shell-mitt/17160.html) -
> ...



https://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/ski-gloves/guide-finger-BD801521_cfg.html


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

always had great luck with Burton AK stuff. This year I want to go with either the Hestra goretex lobster or the Black Diamond guide lobster. Hestra seems to be the best out there and I like that there is more than s m l xl in sizing, but then some people have not great durability with hestra so I want to stick with expedition stuff.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Keep with Dakine. Price quality ratio is really good. Dakine are among the toughest mitts/gloves I have, still going strong after the number of days when Burton or Hestra show wear n tear. (Hestra are warmer, tho, so they still have a place in my glove quiver).


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

pescadero said:


> Here is what I'm looking for:
> 
> TOUGH Palms
> Waterproof/water resistant
> ...


freethepowder rx mittens are currently on sale. has everything you're looking for

https://www.freethepowder.com/


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Flylow. Cheap, durable, warm. 

I have a pair that is several years old that I have used for everything from riding to working in construction. Just slathered some snoseal on them and while they don't look too pretty any more they are good to go.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> Flylow. Cheap, durable, warm.
> 
> I have a pair that is several years old that I have used for everything from riding to working in construction. Just slathered some snoseal on them and while they don't look too pretty any more they are good to go.


how often do you recoat them? ive heard great things about these too...havnt been able to give them a go.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Burton oven mitts! These things are so damn warm, never get wet, don't even need liners in them. I've owned mine for about 4 years and love them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

These are badass durable gloves at a great price. Sign up with a fresh email and get another 20% off. The liner inside does not have the fingers free though. So they're individual inside. 

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...2_MQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&codes-processed=true


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

wkd said:


> freethepowder rx mittens are currently on sale. has everything you're looking for
> 
> https://www.freethepowder.com/


This. They are fantastic gloves. I've paid 3x for Hestras and like these much better.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a pair of Swany going third year and very happy with them.
I had them all over the west and never failed me to keep my fingers warm.

https://www.backcountry.com/swany-x...spcGFI3MKovUsxyxwMefH9Kfs2QGp7PxoC7XYQAvD_BwE


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Flylow. Cheap, durable, warm.
> ...


I have done it twice.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> I have a pair of Swany going third year and very happy with them.
> I had them all over the west and never failed me to keep my fingers warm.
> 
> https://www.backcountry.com/swany-x...spcGFI3MKovUsxyxwMefH9Kfs2QGp7PxoC7XYQAvD_BwE


Really? I had a very similar pair a while back and the palms started to deteriorate and fall apart in less than a season. I wonder what the difference was. Maybe they were a lower end model.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> I have done it twice.


wow...twice in 7 years is nothin'....Might have to give them a go...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I have done it twice.
> ...


Several years. Not seven years. Maybe 4 years?


----------

